# 2006 Opal ride?



## tw1112 (Aug 31, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to get out and test ride an Orbea just yet, but I was wondering what the ride quality is like on an Opal? I know that it is a very stiff frame, so does that mean it wouldn't be a good overall bicycle? Short rides I know will be fine, but what about say a century? Thanks everybody, really enjoying all the threads.

PS - What does the frameset usually sell for? Is $1500 a pretty decent price out the door?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I've also been thinking about an '06 opal. No oportunity to ride, so have to go with feedback from others. Also looked at current Ride magazine review, which has a test jig to quantify BB,HT,ST junction stiffness. My overall conclusion was: stiff as you'll ever need, more plush a ride than aluminium, but if your more into centuries than racing, you might want to look at '06 orca. Was that $1500 price from a dealer? I talked to a couple of them, and seemed like $1700 was the going rate. I am holding out to see an '07 orca, as the stiffness is increased but ride is supposed to be smoother. Our team is using cannondale caad 9, so that will be my race bike, and looking for something alittle different.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have an 06 and can attest to its stiffenss. I like it. I weigh about 180 andreally like that solid feeling under me as I power up those hills. It is also super stable coming down thanks to that stiffness. I do only 2-3 centurys a year so comfort during those long eas not a priority for me. I had an 05 orca as well. It was way to flexy for me and I would feel frustrated by it, I could feel the headtube and bottem bracket sway when I stood up to climb and it would feel squishy under me me if I tryed to sprint up a small incline. It was comforatable though. Most of my rides are in the 2-3.5 hour mark. I have three kids so getting away for much longer is really tough.. You realy need to ask yourself, how many centurys do you really do? Since most of my rides were of the shorter variety I opted for the stiffer more responsive frame. Its makes riding more fun for me..
 I also have an 05 Look 555. If you want a nice blend of stiffness and comfort this is another great choice. I like to ride both bike but when I get on the Opal it feels like I am riding in a sportcar. Great cornering abilitys and that stiffness, you just know the bike is going to go where the point it. It is a thrill to ride. You can get a 555 on ebay right now for between 999.99-1500.00. It's a really nice bike made by some of the best carbon manufacturers out there.


----------



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

I have only had my Opal for 5 days now, so others could offer a perspective based on more experience.

First I am coming from a Cannondale R1000 (old Caad 4 frame). 

The Opal certainly mutes a lot of the road chatter I would get on my old bike. Using carbon bars and stem would likely help even more. Larger bumps, dips, etc are still noticeable but dont sting as much.

Certainly at my size, 205lbs, I love the stiffness, its a very solid feeling with quick accerleration. I certainly feel no wasted movement in the bike, it seems transfer everything I can give it into forward motion. It really shines on the climbs. I feel much stronger on the climbs, the last couple of rides I was easily moving in front when normally I was holding on as best as possible. It also accelerates very quickly out of corners, have not done a lot of sprinting on it, but based on coming out of the corners, I think it would handle sprints easily.

If I was a small rider, I think the stiffness of the Opal might seem like overkill, maybe even overpowering.

Once I get some more time on the bike I will post a more complete report.


----------



## tw1112 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah I guess centuries won't be the main goal of the bike so that should be a moot point. I would like to take a few longer rides though and maybe the occasional century will find it's way into the shedule. Yeah the 1500 is after taxes and from an authorized dealer that I found from the list on the orbea website. I thought it was a pretty good deal but we'll see. I'm going to try and make it in this weekend since it's quite a drive from me. Won't be able to build this up for a while, but I guess I just can't pass up a good deal on this frame especially if it'll fit me well.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I had the Opal '06 this season but had to sell it. STIFF, did I say stiff ? as an oak board.
Performance wise: awesome in all areas: climbing, sprinting, etc. but I even did a century
on it with 100PSI on my tires just to "take it". I'm a long distance rider at 155 lbs, it beat the hell out of me. Perhaps if you race, don't ride long and are a heavier, masher rider, it
could be the bike for you.
My two cents
Corsaire


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*While your talking about Opal vs Orca Stiffness....*

While you folks are talking about stiffness...can I ask a Stiffness question?

I have to admit...I don't know what stiffness feels like on a road bike...or lack of stiffness. I been riding my Full suspension, squishy Mnt bike on bumby trails. So, When I ride the roads on my old 1997 Bianchi rully lugged Steel frame and fork...it feels stiff to me!!

How will an Opal vs Orca compare to my steel frame?

In the end, I have to figure out what frame to buy and build and last me another 8+years Truth is, I like the look and paint on the Opal...the 06 red look real nice...i could see either Zipp wheels with its red logo, or DT Swiss wheels. 

Compared to a 1997 Steel frame, will the Opal be too stiff? Not stiff enough? I am 5ft 11 inch tall and around 204lbs. Would the Orca be better...stiff enough, but more comfortable than my steel ride?
I ride on the weekends for 50 to 60miles...on occasion, I will try an organized ride for 100miles or so.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Falldog said:


> While you folks are talking about stiffness...can I ask a Stiffness question?
> 
> I have to admit...I don't know what stiffness feels like on a road bike...or lack of stiffness. I been riding my Full suspension, squishy Mnt bike on bumby trails. So, When I ride the roads on my old 1997 Bianchi rully lugged Steel frame and fork...it feels stiff to me!!
> 
> ...



Falldog, I think sometimes we get wrapped up in the minutia ( an understatement?) here at RBR, and forget real life. Opal and Orca are both great bikes. Sometimes, reading these threads, you'd think Orca is some kind of wet noodle, when, in fact, it has been raced successfully by professionals in the grand tours. Compared to a 9 year old steel bike, the orca's stiffness would be fine.
Maybe if your HR is 195 bpm, and a small gap is opened by the rider in front, and you've got to bridge before the peloton starts cursing you out, you can benefit from the super stiff opal. If these situations never occur, or you don't understand what the heck I'm talking about, you probably don't require the extra stiffness. 

Orca has nice looks, comfortable for your long rides, and has a lifetime warranty, so it will last your 8 year requirement.


----------



## tw1112 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I stopped by the shop yesterday morning and took a look at the frame. The guy in the shop was really helpful but he said that the 51cm would not really fit my body too well...that it'd be too small. I'm at 5'8 and a half 5'9...do you guys think the 51 would work or the 54? I think he said that the frame would have me dropping pretty low because of the headtube?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm 5'8", 155 lbs, 31.5 inch inseam, but rather short arms and torso. So the 51cm fit me well,. That should give you a point of reference. Awesome performance bike, but too stiff for me, and the small size didn't help.

Corsaire


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

i am 5'11 and a 54 is perfect for me with no spacers and around 3 inches of drop. I would have to get a diff headset cap and new stem to get more drop. Make sure you look at the headtube length it is long for it's size.


----------



## VeloFish (Jan 15, 2005)

I have both the '05 Orca and the '07 Opal. I really didn't think there would be much difference between the two. However, given my size (5'8" 145 lbs.), I was amazed at how much stiffer the Opal was over the Orca. I've heard and read that Orca would be just fine for someone of my stature. But after test riding the Opal with the new SRAM Force gruppo, I decided to buy it and retrofit my '05 Orca with the SRAM components. The Orca is the most comfortable long-day-in-the-saddle bike I've ever ridden. 

So if you're sticking to Centuries and training rides, I'd definitely recommend the Orca. The Opal is a racing machine, pure and simple. It'd be comfortable on longer rides, but still would fall short of the plush ride of the Orca.


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a friend that rides for a small Cat 1\2 team that is sponsored by Orbea and they ride Opals.He says for long rides it is to stiff.He is planing to get an Orca.I on his advise order an Orbea Orca Monday .But it did not take much to convence me after seeing one in person at Hotter than Hell


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Chicks dig it, too...


----------

